# slow leaking in receptacle?



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

There is leakage current but it is insignificant espically based on the length of a lamp cord. TV and phone chargers, now there is something to look at.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Many electronically-driven equipment draws some power, even when turned 'off'. After all, how does your TV recieve the signal from your remote if it isn't drawing some power to do so? Even the touch-dimming lamps draw a small amount of power.


----------



## 2towbot (Nov 19, 2008)

well as far as the current leakage........if we are talking a bout strictly
a plain lamp, no bells and whistle ie ....indicator leds etc.....with an 
on/off switch , when the circuit is opened at the switch to the luminaire base ,no voltage can "leak"


----------



## JamesINla (May 19, 2007)

The electronics that remain idle when in the off position, do draw a very small amount of current. Now, things like a cell phone charger or a wall transformer draw what the indication says with or without a load on it. Those items will draw much more than a little processor and a few LED's )cable box...TV...
All the NAzi "Green" idiot hosts on those HGTV shows make it sound like leaving things plugged in is a sin. If you unplugged everything that is not being used...you might safe a few dollars a year. 02


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

brian john said:


> There is leakage current but it is insignificant espically based on the length of a lamp cord. TV and phone chargers, now there is something to look at.


 
Brian, can you please explain why the length of the cord with sound insulation has anything to do with your answer? Wouldn't it be fair to say anything with sound insulation and no independent power supply is of no concern here?


----------



## nick (Feb 14, 2008)

*leakage current*

Well , did a little thinking on this in your case ,no you are not going to get any current to flow period . unless your lamp switch is bad and making contact . and if it was a good switch current on your meter would be just ac field effecting the display on your meter near it a false indication. but yes today most tv or remote control devices have a circuit internal to turn on or off , its called a memory capacitor circuit ,these caps can hold a voltage on them for years like 5 years . so when you hit that ON button on your tv remote inside your tv is this circuit just waiting with the memory cap its on for ever. no ac power needed .it triggers this to power up the ac to your tv . older tvs had a warming picture tube circuit, we dont need that today and crt screens on our computers are fading away today just a 5 volt memory cap can control lots of stuff . just some input hope this helps .best to ya


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

JamesINla said:


> ...All the NAzi "Green" idiot hosts on those HGTV shows make it sound like leaving things plugged in is a sin. If you unplugged everything that is not being used...you might safe a few dollars a year....


And what the _don't tell you_ is daily plugging and unplugging everything in sight will wear out your receptacle outlets sooner, causing loose or weak contacts in them, and a greater fire hazard than if you left `em alone .... :blink:

While it may appear to be good job security for someone in the electrical business (replacing worn out receptacles more often), I don't recommend this practice in most cases. :no:


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

nick said:


> Well , did a little thinking on this in your case ,no you are not going to get any current to flow period . unless your lamp switch is bad and making contact . and if it was a good switch current on your meter would be just ac field effecting the display on your meter near it a false indication. but yes today most tv or remote control devices have a circuit internal to turn on or off , its called a memory capacitor circuit ,these caps can hold a voltage on them for years like 5 years . so when you hit that ON button on your tv remote inside your tv is this circuit just waiting with the memory cap its on for ever. no ac power needed .it triggers this to power up the ac to your tv . older tvs had a warming picture tube circuit, we dont need that today and crt screens on our computers are fading away today just a 5 volt memory cap can control lots of stuff . just some input hope this helps .best to ya


 
Thanks nick, I understand that. Alot of the greener customers ask for their desks and entertainment centers to be able to be switched. How much it will save them per year, I can't answer, but I wouldn't think it would add up to a nice meal at the local steakhouse at the end of the year. My question for brian was about the cord comment. I don't/can't see where that stems from with sound insulation???????


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

76nemo said:


> Thanks nick, I understand that. Alot of the greener customers ask for their desks and entertainment centers to be able to be switched. How much it will save them per year, I can't answer, but I wouldn't think it would add up to a nice meal at the local steakhouse at the end of the year. My question for brian was about the cord comment. I don't/can't see where that stems from with sound insulation???????



In a residence leakage current is insignificant BUT in large commercial and industrial facilities with large distribution systems and esepcially those with significant capacitive elements there is always leakage current. There is minimal leakage current in all insulation systems. The larger the system the more likely there is a measurable current.

Megger a run of single set 500 kcmil 350 feet in lenght what is the reading?

Megger a run of 4 sets of 500 kcmil 350 feet in lenght assuming all factors the same (good pulling practices, same insulation type ECT) and in theroy the 4 sets should have a lower reading.


----------



## Steve Loew. (Feb 8, 2021)

76nemo said:


> Brian, can you please explain why the length of the cord with sound insulation has anything to do with your answer? Wouldn't it be fair to say anything with sound insulation and no independent power supply is of no concern here?


Length of cord is directly relevant to resistance.... However small.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

Steve Loew. said:


> Length of cord is directly relevant to resistance.... However small.


Thanks Steve .... We were waiting 12 years for that .... better late than never


----------



## Steve Loew. (Feb 8, 2021)

emtnut said:


> Thanks Steve .... We were waiting 12 years for that .... better late than never


LOL. Yep...


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

Steve Loew. said:


> LOL. Yep...


Keep an eye on the dates of posts.

If you hit the "new" button on the top right hand side, it will show you the current active threads.

Also, take a minute to fill out your profile, it's required here for the new members .. And Welcome to ET !!









IMPORTANT: Required Profile Fields


Please add your Electrical Trade in your account settings. From the navigation, near the upper right-hand corner, click on your avatar to open the drop-down menu and select “Account Settings”. The scroll down to Electrical Trade. Fill in the information for your trade and click Save at the...




www.electriciantalk.com


----------



## Steve Loew. (Feb 8, 2021)

Steve Loew. said:


> LOL. Yep...


Thought you might get a laugh out of that .............


----------



## Steve Loew. (Feb 8, 2021)

Steve Loew. said:


> Thought you might get a laugh out of that .............


----------



## cuba_pete (Dec 8, 2011)

emtnut said:


> Keep an eye on the dates of posts.
> 
> If you hit the "new" button on the top right hand side, it will show you the current active threads.
> 
> ...


I _*did *_click "new" dammit!


----------



## Steve Loew. (Feb 8, 2021)

cuba_pete said:


> I _*did *_click "new" dammit!


LOL, and i agree with your Quote...Going to get ugly, be prepared.....


----------

